# 2004 GTO Radio Dead



## 04goatman (Sep 4, 2009)

I have a 2004 GTO. I had to get my alternator replaced and the A/C Pulley. After it came from the shop it the radio did not work it was totally dead. They said something about the Dealer needed to code it, since I had a totally Dead Battery. Is there something that I can do to get the radio back working and avoid going to the dealer? Or am I just stuck with having to go to the dealer? Also we checked all the fuses, and all the connections to the radio and no connectors are bad / fuses blown.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Dealer needing to code it? That probably means they need the PIN to reactivate it. I don't know why just disconnecting the battery or having the battery go dead would have caused the memory to be wiped out. 

If what they say ... to code it.... all they need is the PIN code. You should have that with your Key Codes. If you don't have them, the dealer can obtain them for you. I don't know the steps to enter the PIN you may need the dealers to do this. I don't know if a diablo type tuner can do this. The dealer can do this very easily with little labor involved. This all revolves around security that prevents a stolen radio from working.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I reaplced my battery and didn't need the pin for my radio. But it is easy to obtain this info from the dealer. Just go to service and bring ID and your registration(they won't give you the info without it for theft reasons)


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

04goatman said:


> I have a 2004 GTO. I had to get my alternator replaced and the A/C Pulley. After it came from the shop it the radio did not work it was totally dead. They said something about the Dealer needed to code it, since I had a totally Dead Battery. Is there something that I can do to get the radio back working and avoid going to the dealer? Or am I just stuck with having to go to the dealer? Also we checked all the fuses, and all the connections to the radio and no connectors are bad / fuses blown.


I've read on here that there is a fuse behind the radio. You have to pull the HU to get to it.


----------



## gtogooch (Dec 12, 2009)

If you pull that fuse does that mean u dont have to go to the dealership?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

You can replace the fuse. IF the radio still does not work you may need the PIN to activate the radio. 

*Security Release Procedure*

To type in the PIN code, do the following:
1. Turn the ignition to ON.
2. Turn the radio on. CODE_ _ _ _ will appear on
the display.
3. Use the preset buttons to enter the PIN code.
If the wrong PIN code is entered, the radio will display
CODE ERR WAIT.
After a few seconds, the radio will display
CODE 2_ _ _ _, indicating that this is the
second attempt. The correct code should now
be entered. After three attempts, the radio will
display LOCK OUT 1 HR. After 1 hour, the radio will
allow another three attempts to enter the PIN.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

04goatman said:


> .....After it came from the shop it the radio did not work it was totally dead........


If that statement means that it wouldn't even power up and prompt you for the code when you attempted to turn the radio on then the problem is likely a fuse or something power related rather than just needing have the code entered.


----------



## gtogooch (Dec 12, 2009)

is the fuse accessible without taking out the radio? Or does the head unit have to come out? thanks


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

gtogooch said:


> is the fuse accessible without taking out the radio? Or does the head unit have to come out? thanks


Already answered:


GM4life said:


> I've read on here that there is a fuse behind the radio. You have to pull the HU to get to it.


----------

